# Are non power topics worth studying?



## FatDirk (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm starting to really sike myself out by reading some of the posts in this forum and need some guidance. Do we need to have a pretty solid base knowledge of basic electronics topics not shown on the NCEES topic breakdown? It looks like almost everything on there is power related. Some topics are an obvious study like everything regarding circuit analysis, but would studying transistors, discrete logic etc. really have any value? I just keep drilling practice problems at this point and keep getting quicker and my errors are getting less and less, but I want to make sure I'm not missing some key subjects that cause me to lose my mojo during the exam. Any past takers have some insight?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 11, 2011)

Basic engineering economics would probably be a good one for a couple of easy points. Since they changed the format of the exam, I would argue that there is no longer a need to worry about transistor, op amp, and logic circuits. I'm basing this opinion on the current exam specifications and the NCEES sample problems.


----------



## rick.conner (Oct 12, 2011)

it would be awesome to hear what someone has to say that has taken the exam. non-linear problems are tough!


----------



## DK PE (Oct 13, 2011)

It may be awesome but it would also be breaking the agreement everyone signed before taking the test and risking their license. I'm sure you're familiar with the exam specification but here is an excerpt from http://www.ncees.org/Exams/PE_exam.php If you haven't reviewed the exam specs and % of various topics, I'd recommend it highly.

B. Devices and Power Electronic Circuits	9%
1. Battery characteristics and ratings

2. Power supplies

3. Relays, switches, and PLCs

4. Variable-speed drives


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 13, 2011)

DK PE said:


> It may be awesome but it would also be breaking the agreement everyone signed before taking the test and risking their license. I'm sure you're familiar with the exam specification but here is an excerpt from http://www.ncees.org/Exams/PE_exam.php If you haven't reviewed the exam specs and % of various topics, I'd recommend it highly.
> 
> B. Devices and Power Electronic Circuits	9%
> 1. Battery characteristics and ratings
> ...


+1


----------



## Peele1 (Oct 20, 2011)

DK PE said:


> It may be awesome but it would also be breaking the agreement everyone signed before taking the test and risking their license. I'm sure you're familiar with the exam specification but here is an excerpt from http://www.ncees.org/Exams/PE_exam.php If you haven't reviewed the exam specs and % of various topics, I'd recommend it highly.
> 
> B. Devices and Power Electronic Circuits	9%
> 1. Battery characteristics and ratings
> ...


I don't see "transistors or discrete logic" listed. NCEES won't give a question on a topic not listed.

However, you may need to know something about circuits to do a question on another topic, so you may want to take some reference materials.

To see more about what is and isn't covered, look at the descriptions of the various tests, and interpolate the subjects.


----------

